# puppy pics



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

Get that gaddy wing !






































Updated Pics Saturday Feb 27.

Same crappy old digital camera takes bad pictures!

4 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

You've got some good looking Pups....


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

FSHNERIE said:


> You've got some good looking Pups....



Soooo...stop waiting and get one...!


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

FSHNERIE said:


> You've got some good looking Pups....


Thanks ! Great pedigree genetics made them... Sire Rigby is a stud !

A few males left to place into new homes. I'd like to get these last few males placed into good field trial or hunting homes soon !


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

2 males available.

In case it helps.... I have a friend that is taking the last male left on Sunday March 20 after all other males are picked. So for these last 2 males available the buyers will get to pick from 2/3 pups. Though they are all great pups !



Pups ready to go to new homes weekend of Saturday March 19 or Sunday March 20


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

How much do you want for a pup and what do you have left? Do they have papers?


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes. pups are AKC and UKC registered. They are $700. They come with health clearance / checks. The pups are from a long line of PROVEN field trial / hunt test champion retrievers. They have awesome pedigrees. The Sire and Dam are great family members, and most of all, they love to hunt and are great at what they do!

I am happy to email the pedigrees to anyone interested? jwm86_09 - I sent you a PM ...

Pups and Dam are at my home in Dayton Ohio area. Sire Rigby lives in Ohio but is currently in Mississippi training to run the 2011 Spring Grand HRC

Here is a link to my add with more info:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=164185

I hope it is ok with the mods for me to link to the add.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

obx,
Reminds me of when i got my Brit 4 years ago, he slept in a shoe but not anymore. Great dogs though.

Ron


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like A male pup is now headed to Cape Cod to live at the beach - lucky pup he is !!! This couple is very excited to get a pup from the pedigrees combined in this breeding.

Down to 1 male left and Ready for new home in 1 more week. Buyer next week will get to choose between 2 pups as a family friend is taking the last male on Sunday March 20. There is not a bad pup in the litter - they are all great!


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

*UPDATE Price reduced from $700 to $500 for buyer of last male pup. This is one hell of a pup for $500 !*


Mitch - 937 - 620 - 2672


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

*new price on last pup $400*

If you are seriously interested in a new lab pup *please make me an offer *?

This is an awesome chance to get a great lab with health certs and hunt test / field trial lines at an awesome price! He needs a nice niew hunting home ASAP!


----------

